# KameraBild als Textur?



## Stevee (5. Sep 2008)

Hallo, 

ich möchte in meiner Szene eine Art Fernseher bauen. Diese Objekt soll das Bild, das eine Kamera innerhalb der Szene sieht anzeigen. 

Also mit der "Kamera(1)" mit der ich auf die Szene schaue möchte ich in einem Feld (entweder Objekt in der Szene oder verankert irgendwie außerhalb) sehen was die "Kamera(2)" sieht. 

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie man das machen kann? So könnte man vllt auch nen Rückspiegel bei einem Autorennen realisiert haben. 

Im Moment fehlen mir leider gerade komplett die IDeen. habe versucht es mit Texturen zu lösen, die ihre Bilddaten von, ja ... der Kamera(2) bekommen, aber das ging garnicht. 

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand ne gute Idee für mich hat, oder vllt en Link, wo man weiterlesen kann...

Grüße

Stevee


----------



## EgonOlsen (5. Sep 2008)

Du könntest das Bild von Kamera 2 in eine Textur rendern, die dann in der Ansicht von Kamera 1 irgendwo verwendet wird.


----------



## Stevee (5. Sep 2008)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du könntest das Bild von Kamera 2 in eine Textur rendern, die dann in der Ansicht von Kamera 1 irgendwo verwendet wird.



Das klingt nach ner guten Idee. Kannst Du mir noch verraten, wo ich weiteres zum Rendern eines Kamerabildes in eine Textur lesen kann? 

Texturen "reinkleben" geht mittlerweile ganz gut, aber diese mittels eines Bildes herstellen... Öhm ja, wo müßte ich schauen. 

Danke schonmal 

Stevee


----------



## EgonOlsen (5. Sep 2008)

z.B. findest du hier was: ogltotd.blogspot.com/2006/12/render-to-texture.html

Wenn der Treiber keine FBO (gilt eigentlich nur für alte und für manche Intel-Chips/Treiber) kann, kann man auch direkt in den Framebuffer rendern und die Textur daraus befüllen. Ist aber langsamer. Oder PBuffer, aber die sind gammelig zu benutzen IMHO. FBOs sind einfacher und funktionieren besser.

Edit: Wie das aussieht, kannst z.B. in diesem Video sehen: www.jpct.net/download/window_blinds.zip (etwa kurz vor der Hälfte der Laufzeit im Fernseher).


----------



## Fancy (5. Sep 2008)

Moin,

falls Du ein kurzes jogl Beispiel suchst, sieh mal hier im Forum ein paar Threads weiter unten, da wird in ein fbo gerendert. (OpenGL (JOGL) - Radial Blur Effekt (Glow))

Gruß,
Michael


----------

